

Help stop the Metric System - el_don_almighty
http://wh.gov/UQye

======
aaronpk
I seriously hope this is a troll post, but after reading the whole thing and
seeing the location of the one signature, I'm not sure anymore.

~~~
Cub3
Yeah can be summed as: "lets think of another way for the world to laugh at
the US"

------
kken
Looks like a response to this one:
[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-metric-
system...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-metric-system-
standard-united-states-instead-imperial-system/FndsKXLh)

2 vs 7600 signatures in one day...

------
consultutah
That is seriously hilarious. I wish there were some way that it could get the
needed number of votes so that the white house has to respond. They could
simple post a photo of the president sticking his tongue out.

------
markbernard
Does he also not know that the scientific community uses the metric system?

------
bitwize
Did /r/murica get word of the metric thing?

------
caf
A modest proposal indeed.

~~~
westicle
For the uninitiated:

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal

------
pyalot2

      1km = 1e3m = 1e5cm = 1e6mm
      1tonne = 1e3kg = 1e6g = 1e9mg
      10cm^3 = 1L
      1s = 1e3ms
      1kg * 1m^2 / 1s^2 = 1J = 1N * 1m = 1Pa * 1m^3 = 1W * 1s
    

[km]:kilometer, [m]:meter, [cm]:centimeter, [mm]: millimeter, [J]:Joule,
[N]:Newton, [Pa]:Pascal, [W]:Watt, [L]: Litre, [kg]:kilogram, [g]:gram,
[mg]:milligram, [ms]milliseconds

Now do that with the imperial system.

